# Mental Performance



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone here used nootropics on cycle?

Do any work well?

Im on some test and anavar and need to prepare for interviews in the coming months. Need to learn a bunch of stuff but am always exhausted after work so have no time. By the time I get to the weekend I'm wiped out so little energy to sit in front of a computer and code.

Need some suggestions on what I can do for a few months to move forward in this department.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

faangs said:


> Anyone here used nootropics on cycle?
> 
> Do any work well?
> 
> ...


 Take time away from the gym and invest in your career.

Being serious.

Also you mentioned needing to learn a 'bunch of stuff' and 'code'. If you are software developer and intend to go into an interview having recently learnt something, there is a high chance you may be caught out.

Ive interviewed 100s of devs over the last 4 years or so, and this sort of thing sticks out like a sore thumb.

What exactly is your skill set?


----------



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

Bensif said:


> Take time away from the gym and invest in your career.
> 
> Being serious.
> 
> ...


 I am doing short workouts at home and investing in my career but my normal job is taxing so I'm tired. Just need a bit of a buzz so I can remind myself of the interview stuff.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

faangs said:


> Anyone here used nootropics on cycle?
> 
> Do any work well?
> 
> ...


 Nootropics thread on the supplmentaion section


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

faangs said:


> Anyone here used nootropics on cycle?
> 
> Do any work well?
> 
> ...


 One word - modafinil....


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hows your overall diet looks like?.

Are you in a caloric deficit?. How much?

How much focus is on your micro nutrients intake per day?.

When it comes to training, how much you are doing?

How is your sleep pattern and quality?

A tablet won't fix anything out of magic.


----------



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

Jordan08 said:


> Hows your overall diet looks like?.
> 
> Are you in a caloric deficit?. How much?
> 
> ...


 Diet, training and sleep are all good. Physically I have no issues. Just mentally I work on a computer/desk job and am drained by the EOD mentally so I don't wanna go back and then code more for a 'future' job. Need some stimulus.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

faangs said:


> Diet, training and sleep are all good. Physically I have no issues. Just mentally I work on a computer/desk job and am drained by the EOD mentally so I don't wanna go back and then code more for a 'future' job. Need some stimulus.


 if you're coding already why do you feel the need to keep coding outside of work ?? I know a lot of devs feel they need to do this..but if you're not that way inclined surely your existing skill set if enough to change job, no ?


----------



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

JohnnySack said:


> if you're coding already why do you feel the need to keep coding outside of work ?? I know a lot of devs feel they need to do this..but if you're not that way inclined surely your existing skill set if enough to change job, no ?


 I do a lot of basic scripting and SQL in my current job. I enjoy Python coding but my job doesn't require it. I tried doing extra projects (outside of work and weekends, what I actually was interested in) but tbh they don't value it and therefore I need a new role. I need to brush up on my algorithms so I can pass the interview (internally) and move over. I have gotten rusty because it's been a while. I ordered the table above, 3 months head down and I will be fine.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

faangs said:


> I do a lot of basic scripting and SQL in my current job. I enjoy Python coding but my job doesn't require it. I tried doing extra projects (outside of work and weekends, what I actually was interested in) but tbh they don't value it and therefore I need a new role. I need to brush up on my algorithms so I can pass the interview (internally) and move over. I have gotten rusty because it's been a while. I ordered the table above, 3 months head down and I will be fine.


 here's a tip...learn golang. python is everywhere it's like java now you've got a lot of competition in the market...you will really enjoy learning go and it's only gonna get bigger and better. it's like a modern day C for the web written by those who really didn't like where C++ went.


----------



## faangs (Sep 5, 2019)

JohnnySack said:


> here's a tip...learn golang. python is everywhere it's like java now you've got a lot of competition in the market...you will really enjoy learning go and it's only gonna get bigger and better. it's like a modern day C for the web written by those who really didn't like where C++ went.


 Yeah that is the plan


----------

